# The best skyscraper in southeast asia



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

*new thread for southeast asia*
petronas towers








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petronas_Towers

keangnam hanoi landmark tower, hanoi








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keangnam_Hanoi_Landmark_Tower

baiyoke tower II, thailand








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baiyoke_Tower_II

menara telekom, malaysia








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menara_Telekom

republic plaza, singapore








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_Plaza,_Singapore

united overseas bank plaza, singapore








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Overseas_Bank

overseas union bank centre, singapore








http://forum.xcitefun.net/oub-centre-images-singapores-tallest-building-t66610.html

menara carigali, malaysia








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=168729&page=91

the river tower, thailand









bitexco financial tower








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274285

wisma 46, indonesia








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisma_46

capital tower, singapore








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_Tower,_Singapore

gramercy residences








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97329435

state tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_Tower

marina bay financial centre

Marina Bay Financial Centre por domo nom noms, no Flickr

ocean financial centre








http://www.elmich.com/elmich.sg/projects/waterproofing/0/22/105/Ocean Financial Centre/

the sail @ marina bay tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Singapore

one raffles quay, singapore








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Singapore

menara maybank, malaysia








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menara_Maybank

pbcom, philippines








http://lonjaurigue.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/the-philippine-bank-of-communications-pbcom-tower/

empire tower, malaysia








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=907338

centara grand hotel, thailand









temasek tower (8 shenton way)








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Singapore

menara komtar, malaysia








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOMTAR

menara bca, indonesia








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546294

china resources tower








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=32566&page=9

asia square, singapore








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia_Square

the met, thailand








http://bangkokrental.net/bangkok-condo-rentals/

empire tower, thailand








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4195365

swisshotel the stamford, singapore








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stamford-sg.JPG


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

all great..!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

My favourites are the Bitexco Financial Tower, Keangnam Landmark, Marina Bay Financial Centre & The Sail.









Source

vl_00206 - Keangnam Landmark Tower - Vu Long - 2013 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

where did you get the list from? what is the criteria for the candidates?

Please include my 2 favorites from the PH, GT Tower and Zuellig.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

dear wino...the poll fits only 30 options....so I chose the tallest 30....
I am sorry....
but anyway there is philippinian building...is it you want?


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Not really the favorite in the PH... tallest doesn't really mean the best looking...

any way... I guess I'm not voting this time.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Some marvellous shots of the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower...

vl_01128 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_01129 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
...and some of Bitexco Financial Tower!

BITEXCO tower by cqdien, on Flickr
Bên sông SG 1 by cqdien, on Flickr
Mây soi bóng by cqdien, on Flickr








source


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Petronas and Bitexco, the rest are boring or fugly


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> Petronas and Bitexco, the rest are boring or fugly


I don't know what happened with your eyes :nuts:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> I don't know what happened with your eyes :nuts:


menara bca,one raffles quay,the sail ,ocean financial centre,marina bay financial centre,the river tower,menara carigali, are all decent but nothing amazing


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Maybank and Petronas.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

petronas
menara maybank
menara carigali

I guess i should should make a holidaytrip to Kuala Lumpur. Since there are so many nice buildings overthere.


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

>


very old picture.. the tower has since then renovated & rejuvenated.


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

IMO Bitexco the best looking in SE Asia.


----------



## RallyOz19 (Oct 17, 2010)

Republic Plaza. Not sure why I like it but I do.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

8 Shenton Way


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Zuellig Building,Makati,Philippines



luis4083 said:


> Zuellig Building


----------



## Aztraj (May 7, 2013)

This poll doesnt make sense to me, the two participant buildings in the PH in this poll is the PBCom (tallest) and Gramercy (not yet done/ second tallest) and theyre definitely not the best skyscrapers in the Phils. *Tallest building doesnt mean its the best*. HAHA. just stating my opinion. i hope this will not trigger hates from the other forummers. :cheers:

These buildings should be the one in the poll (opinion)
*Zuellig Bldg in Makati*










sick_n_tired said:


>




















*GT International Tower, Makati*

















BTW, the best for me is Petronas Twin Towers followed by Bitexco :banana::banana:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

BFT, Keangnam, The Sail, Marina bay financial centre


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

Petronas twin,Bitexco Financial,The Sail, Marina bay financial centre,Wisma 46^^


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

From that list, I like *Petronas, BNI46, and Bitexto. * kay:
And here are some other beautiful towers from *Indonesia* that aren't listed yet. 

*Bakrie Tower*


*UOB Plaza Jakarta*


*Regatta* (though the masterpiece O-like tower hasn't constructed yet)


once completed ...


----------



## Isopropyl (Oct 2, 2012)

^Wow. And I agree with the comments here. Tallest doesn't mean the best. For PH, I'd go with Zuellig and for Indonesia I like Bakrie. But in this list, i have 2 favorites: Petronas of Malyasia and Bitexco of Vietnam. :cheers:


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Empire Tower has been redeveloped and is now known as Vista Tower @ The Intermark.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

There's a lot more beautiful buildings in ASEAN than those choices/poll.

My favorites per country are:

*SG*: Marina Bay Financial Centre









*MY*: Petronas Towers









*TH*: The River









*PH*: Zuellig Building









*ID*: Bakrie Tower









*VN*: Bitexco Financial Tower


----------



## Aztraj (May 7, 2013)

Some of my fave bldgs in PH
Enterprise Centre


[dx] said:


> by Jun Acullador


Ayala Tower One


ryanr said:


> Photo taken by me:


Shang Grand Tower


tyronne said:


> Flickr photos by ty.R



Orient Square


ryanr said:


>


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

*CIMB INVESTMENT BANK KUALA LUMPUR*





archilover said:


> 20130419_151156 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

*GRAND HYATT KUALA LUMPUR*



davidwsk said:


> By Jerry on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*KEANGNAM Landmark Tower - HANOI*
Keangnam Hanoi by BemPhoto.0983194978, on Flickr

*BITEXCO Financial Tower - SAIGON*

Saigon | The Timeless Beauty by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr


----------

